# Travel partner wanted



## Sonny (Dec 27, 2011)

Ok, ive decided to start hitching, this life isnt for me, so its time to see another way to live, see where the road takes me, and I want to be out there for as long as possible. Id like to find someone experienced who could show me the ropes, at least for a little while. My main objective is to get out of new york, head to new orleans, I want to see what thats all about, and then maybe head to the desert states, cali, and then up to seatle by april or may to try and score a job in alaska. All of this ofcourse is subject to change if someone wanted to go somewhere else or do something else, I really just want to go with it, be like a feather in the wind.


----------



## wildboy860 (Dec 27, 2011)

id recomend filling out more of your profile and telling a bit about yourself.


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 27, 2011)

Let me know when you make it to the west coast. I may not be willing to travel, but at least can hang out with you for a little while (traveling can make a person weary at times). Have fun and good luck!


----------



## Avering (Dec 27, 2011)

please do tell more about yourself, and i like your signature a lot. I remember that quote from a movie, and now I can't find what movie it was from.


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Dec 27, 2011)

just get out there.. chances are fairly slim (in my opinion) on actually finding someone to travel with on this site.. im not saying it wont happen tho  i found my roaddog on this site and now we are together (female lol) but i got lucky. we werent looking for love by any means but thats just how it worked out.

get packed
make a sign AND try CG rideshare.. youll eventually find some kids.. decide whether or not to roll with them..it will all work out in the end..
make sure you post on StP as often as possible, looking for someone to travel with and a heads up on cities along the way..
if possible, get online when coming in to a new town and check out the local laws..
if youre like me, take half of what you packed out of your bag.. my bag weighed in a 44lbs at one point..
good luck and stay safe!!!


----------



## Sonny (Dec 27, 2011)

Sorry guys, I guess it was a little odd to expect everyone to already know me hahah. Ill try my best although its never been my strong suit. Im 23, laid back for the most part. Im quiet and shy at times but when I open up im usually the life of the party. Im adventurous, or atleast I used to be more so. I was in boyscouts when I was younger, but mostly just for the camping and fun stuff. I kind of got a daredevils spirit, I enjoy cliff jumping, hiking, bon fires. Unfortunatley a lot of this all has taken a back seat in my life as at this age most of my friends are just interested in going to the bars. I can be spontanious, random road trips and such. I used to write, a lot, stories, music everything, once again another feature about me that has taken a back seat over the years. Im really hoping the road changes all that for me, brings me closer to who I used to be. Ill listen to any type of music, as long as it has a tune just because of how much I love music, but mostly I prefer alt, folk, and punk rock.

Ill copy and paste that to my profile as well


oh and avering, i heard it on boardwalk empire, not a fan of the show but i guess i caught the right scene at the right time because i really like that quote as well


----------



## christianarchy (Dec 28, 2011)

For future reference, posts like these usually go under "Ride Board + Meet Up," even though it's hitch-hiking related. The Hitchhiking category is more stuff like "What's a good onramp for hitchin out of Nothingsville" or "Flying a sign vs. sticking a thumb." Just so ya know. Also, welcome, and congratulations on your decision to stop caring about bullshit.


----------



## Sonny (Dec 28, 2011)

haha yeah i figured that just a little while ago but I dont wanna be an ass and double post you know?


----------



## Avering (Dec 28, 2011)

Yep, really good quote. I saw it in the movie Domino.


----------

